# Stretches (and muscle building) for your horse



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a huge interest in helping my horse be as supple and relaxed and comfortable and correct as possible. And other than correct riding and ground work, I've taken a huge interest in stretches in and out of the saddle!

I thought I would share some exercises, *and encourage you to share some as well*! I found this article while looking for "Belly lifts." _You should always be careful by doing any kind of stretch after you have let your horse warm up._

For the ground:

http://www.bevet.com/files/backlegstretchespdf.pdf

Under saddle:

http://www.artofriding.com/articles/longandlow.html


Also, I encourage you guys to check out this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/horsehelp-building-up-your-horses-back-72621/

What other articles and/or stretches have helped your horse? Or that you recommend? 

Get posting :lol:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Friendly bump!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great articles! Thanks for sharing.....havent had the chance to do any under saddle stretches, due to my horse not being under saddle yet, lol, but the ground ones I do daily, and absolutely love them!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I can't wait for you to get on him, it'll feel so good knowing you helped him get there!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to do some of these with Squiggy. It isn't much of a challenge keeping her in shape, but building some muscle is harder. I like my horses buff.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I do quite a few of these exercises with my girl T, but will now start to do them with Walka too. My vet was very impressed with how flexible T was at her exam last spring. She was more flexible then Walka (who is almost 1/2 her age) so it would behoove me to do these with him too.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Definitely, and you're welcome.

If anyone wants to contribute, feel free!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Good thread  I do the carrot stretchs already and the belly lift, will try the leg ones


----------



## Cintillate (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I have never tried the ventral neck stretch so will be seeing how that goes. Just want to add, when you stretch the front legs forward parallel, so horses get it and kind of lean back a bit but not in avoidance, guess they are helping out and really trying to stretch out.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Sky great resources. Thanks for sharing.

Here's a video that I found in another thread. It is long but it deals a lot with stretching and achieving suppleness under saddle and on the longe line. Well worth the time, IMO.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Cintillate said:


> when you stretch the front legs forward parallel, so horses get it and kind of lean back a bit but not in avoidance, guess they are helping out and really trying to stretch out.


yeah exactly.. as long as you have them square.. then they should feel safe and not fall over. Just be careful haha!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Friendly bump!


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

Lia loves stretching !
I am definitely going to have to try some of those butt ones for back lifting.
We do the belly ones already too


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

ooh subbing


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bumping this back up! Feel free to contribute some more exercises both on and off your horse to help them stretch out and build muscle!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Everyone needs to watch these movies!!

https://www.youtube.com/user/HolisticHorseWorks#g/u

She has a website too.


----------



## foreveramber (Apr 23, 2012)

LOVED that video!!!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

foreveramber said:


> LOVED that video!!!!!


She also has her website where she offers in depth DVDs, free yoga youtube vid, and you can request a distance-read on your horse where she'll tell you what's off and then tell you how to go about handling it (or call her, either way)


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

bump. I would like to know if anyone else does other stretch type or in hand muscling up.


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I plan on making my 2 do some stretches!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

good post!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Bump for all the good info I found here.


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

If you Google "T Touch for horses", there's some good stretches and massage techniques. The books can be expensive, but it's an option definitely worth looking at . There's also some pretty interesting stuff about how the shape of the horses head can indicate its learning ability and character....not sure if that's what you're looking for though


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for your contribution!

~~

Thanks for the bump


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

No problem 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bumping... do not forget how important these stretches are for your horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I will definately try some of these exercises on my brother's horse.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

OH going to try theses with my boys! Does the belly one(tickle help with back muscles? or just the under tummy muscles?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> OH going to try theses with my boys! Does the belly one(tickle help with back muscles? or just the under tummy muscles?


It opens up those back muscles to get them to lift, and tucks the 'under tummy' muscles in. Kind of like when we do a crunch. 

Also look at the old thread referenced in the first post. it's awesome for building up topline (muscles along each side of the spine)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you! I see Sunny looking better come summer summer haha so helpful!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

happy to help!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Frfom the pictures that you have seen.. can it make his back look alot better? could his withers look like less there? kinda like normal lol.. cuz they are soo.. umm I cant think of the word right now 0_0


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well if you mean less pronounced, it can help yes.. because the muscles around will be built up (topline) and there won't be as much of a stark contrast between wither and back.


----------



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

I've actually heard from many vets and chiropractors that the stretches will help more after 5-10 mins of a warm up. I've noticed it in my horses also, they ride a lot better if I warmed them up by say lunging for 5-10min. trotting then stretching them and I have a whole list of stretches to do.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yep you have to warm them up first or it will hurt more than help! Just like with people.

Thrillride, any stretches that aren't on here that you could include?


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the bump in this post. I started researching on some stuff I could do with my horse and this got bumbled just at the right time for me. Upon my searching last week I found this video. While I don't know if I would do the back leg stretch where he heard the pop, it gave me the tips on doing the carrot stretch and others. (He does a video demo like the one post on stretches)


----------



## joejenn06 (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh this is great going to start as soon at the snow is almost gone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bump!

All of these exercises and stretches are slowly allowing my horse to use his back whilst working, even able to do some long and low and maintain it over ground poles! And it's been a year since he's been in full work. We've only resumed being under saddle the past 2 months!

Hoping others get access to these awesome sources


----------



## mypaltrooper (Oct 28, 2014)

This is a stupid question and will make me sound inexperienced, but I am. The only way to learn is to ask right? hahaha

What's the point of stretching? Just to keep the horse supple, as in flexible, right? And why is it so important for a horse to be flexible?

Again, let me apologize for my lack of knowledge. I've been riding for 6 years, but I ride at a very basic place. A get on, kick to go forward, pull back to stop type place. Plus, I ride western nothing specific so it's been impossible to find a "trainer" to teach me the technical stuff when I don't really have a horse that needs them.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

mypaltrooper said:


> This is a stupid question and will make me sound inexperienced, but I am. The only way to learn is to ask right? hahaha
> 
> What's the point of stretching? Just to keep the horse supple, as in flexible, right? And why is it so important for a horse to be flexible?
> 
> Again, let me apologize for my lack of knowledge. I've been riding for 6 years, but I ride at a very basic place. A get on, kick to go forward, pull back to stop type place. Plus, I ride western nothing specific so it's been impossible to find a "trainer" to teach me the technical stuff when I don't really have a horse that needs them.


Stretching helps to alleviate tight muscles which improves their flexibility.
A stiff horse gets injured, just as a person would if they don't stretch before they workout. Muscles get tense and don't build properly and muscles you don't want built up end up interfering with the basic movements of the horse.

You can't ride a sore horse

Also it's much nicer to ride a soft flexible happy not-sore horse. Just pulling and kicking doesn't aid in that

Horses are athletes do it's important to do everything to make sure they are at their best. Even if you don't compete, it's more enjoyable to ride a soft responsive horse


----------



## Puddle Duck (Jul 3, 2015)

There are some good stretches provided here! Just wanted to add a few things..

Please please warm up your horse before stretching. Whether it's a light lunge, or after the warm up section of your ride, after your ride/workout, or a nice forward 15 min in hand walk - it pays to warm up the muscles before stretching. Stretching a cold muscle could cause a tear - whether it's a microtear (one you can't feel), or a larger one that causes a 'twinge' or pain. Like when you wake up in the morning and stretch, sometimes you get a 'twinge', that isn't ideal and can (not always) turn into a bigger tear.

Second point - please take note of where you are squatting or standing for the stretch. Do not ask your horse to do a hind end tuck, for example, if he is prone to kicking out. 

As your horse improves with their stretching, you can ask them to hold the stretch a little longer, up to 3 mins if you are really dedicated. Use the stretching sessions as a 'marker' - does he stretch better on one leg than the other? easier to do a carrot stretch one way than the other? take note of improvements as well. Do not over stretch if the horse gets 'stuck', ask for as far as he can go, then as he improves, ask for a little more. If the horse snatches away, let him, and then ask again. Never force the stretch.

Just a few tips


----------



## mypaltrooper (Oct 28, 2014)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Stretching helps to alleviate tight muscles which improves their flexibility.
> A stiff horse gets injured, just as a person would if they don't stretch before they workout. Muscles get tense and don't build properly and muscles you don't want built up end up interfering with the basic movements of the horse.
> 
> You can't ride a sore horse
> ...


That makes sense thanks!


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

I just found this. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx6rfJYVQ64


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CinnaDex (Jan 19, 2014)

This is really handy, thank you! I've been bringing myself and my horse back into work after I had an injury - my guy loses muscle quick, and while I have noticed a difference in his topline and neck I am sure these exercises and stretches will help as well! 

I wanted to add that long reining up and down hills could help the horse build his muscles if you are unable to ride for whatever reason


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Those are great contributions! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

